# This is why BMW sells more diesel cars than Chevy



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I've seen billboards too, but I got this in the mail and I have never owned a BMW before.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

from the rear you can`t tell an eco from a diesel unless your 3 feet away.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah and the 8 speed gearbox really makes the 3 series get great performance and mileage.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This has been a long standing problem with GM. They don't seem to know how to market anything except their high end models. If you notice GM isn't even advertising the Volt anymore. This is a big part of GM's problem - Toyota, Honda, Hyundai, Kia, Lexus, BMW, Audi, VW, etc. - they all advertise heavily and their ads basically ignore the very existence of GM and Chrysler.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

ford advertises like crazy as well and their sales show it. gm needs to market low to mid range vehicles more. they also need to market any vehicles that are unique such as the volt and ctd because someone somewhere has been waiting for that kind of vehicle to come along and if they dont know it exists then they arent going to buy it. 

thats very good mpg for a bmw, although im curious on what the price tag is.


----------



## N8zdad (Mar 23, 2014)

I always thought that BMW's "d" was for "*D*amn that's expensive"!


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Pretty sure it still is


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Maybe GM is hoping they will need no marketing as the cruze diesel is so good everyone will eventually know about & how great it is. With that said you can't sell something people don't know exist.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

spacedout said:


> Maybe GM is hoping they will need no marketing as the cruze diesel is so good everyone will eventually know about & how great it is. With that said you can't sell something people don't know exist.


Just like they did with the EV-1??

If they didn't have such staples as the Camaro and Corvette I would step out and say they'd probably go under. The only thing that's keeping them around right now is their reputation when it comes to advertising. Their entire advertising department needs to be fired! When they reinvented themselves about 10 yrs ago I didn't realize they were bringing out a couple cool concept cars and then slashing their entire budget as if it were a quick few paddles in a pond then coasting to get you all the way to the other side.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

I saw an ad for the Cruze Diesel in an auto magazine several months ago, but nothing since.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Sorry d is for distance my brain went straight to the gutter. 

Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

The BMW costs $20,000 more than the cruze and they are made in South Carolina. So much for German cars. Lots of money left over for advertising


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Maybe if GM would spend less on legal fees and recalls, they could up their advertising budget. It's a shame that such a good car goes unnoticed.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> The BMW costs $20,000 more than the cruze and they are made in South Carolina.


 I thought the 3 Series were either Germany or South Africa. Mine is from South Africa. I thought I read that the South Carolina plant builds X3's, apparently X5, X6 are built there too and the X4 just started to be built there this year.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Well, if anyone wanted to buy a new car based on receiving a flyer in the mail and not looking further into the details...go right ahead and do that. But, I would check your monthly payments first and look what you get for an additional $13-14K or about $39,000. I think you'll find the Chevy Cruze competes quite well with the BMW in all of the important areas. The Beemers produce 280 ft lbs of torque and, oh, the Cruze will do that too. The BMW gets 45 mpg and the Cruze gets at least 46, both on the highway. The BMW runs to 60 mph in 7.8 seconds and the Cruze 8.1, the magazine article said they brake torqued the BMW to build boost). 

My last new BMW was the biggest warranty nightmare I ever had and oh, the first service on the car cost me $365 for an inspection and oil change. I got rid of that car as soon as it approached the end of the warranty.

I could afford to buy practically any compact or mid-size sedan available in the US, but I chose a Chevy. I did that for a lot of reasons, not the least of which is that it's produced in the USA...yeah, I know a lot of parts are made somewhere else, but the PROFIT goes to an American company. Trust me, BMW used American made transmissions for many years so, they import parts as well.

Maybe an over rated European model at $39k is what you want and if you buy it, I wish you well. In the meantime, I will enjoy my trusty little Cruze.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

ParisTNDude said:


> Well, if anyone wanted to buy a new car based on receiving a flyer in the mail and not looking further into the details...go right ahead and do that. But, I would check your monthly payments first and look what you get for an additional $13-14K or about $39,000. I think you'll find the Chevy Cruze competes quite well with the BMW in all of the important areas. The Beemers produce 280 ft lbs of torque and, oh, the Cruze will do that too. The BMW gets 45 mpg and the Cruze gets at least 46, both on the highway. The BMW runs to 60 mph in 7.8 seconds and the Cruze 8.1, the magazine article said they brake torqued the BMW to build boost).
> .



What bimmer are you comparing to? The entire line up or just the 318(US or UK diesel or gas rwd, fwd or awd?)? Shall I add more to the deficiencies in your comparison or stop there?

Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

ParisTNDude said:


> Well, if anyone wanted to buy a new car based on receiving a flyer in the mail and not looking further into the details...go right ahead and do that. But, I would check your monthly payments first and look what you get for an additional $13-14K or about $39,000. I think you'll find the Chevy Cruze competes quite well with the BMW in all of the important areas. The Beemers produce 280 ft lbs of torque and, oh, the Cruze will do that too. The BMW gets 45 mpg and the Cruze gets at least 46, both on the highway. The BMW runs to 60 mph in 7.8 seconds and the Cruze 8.1, the magazine article said they brake torqued the BMW to build boost).
> 
> My last new BMW was the biggest warranty nightmare I ever had and oh, the first service on the car cost me $365 for an inspection and oil change. I got rid of that car as soon as it approached the end of the warranty.
> 
> ...


I love my Cruze. I actually like driving it more than I liked driving the 328d (my dad was looking at getting a 328d before he got his 328xi). At the end of the day though, the Cruze is a Cruze, the BMW may only be a 3 series, but it still a BMW. The people who look at buying 328d's aren't going to be the same people looking at diesel Cruzes.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

This is another reason the Diesel needs RS package or it's own front bumper to catch the eye of people. The Eco gas wheels when cleaned are great for grabbing attention when the sun hits them. Eco diesel is more conservative exterior wise with more goodies inside if you haven't already been turned off from the exterior. I guess we will never know why there is no ads out there for the CTD. Last one I seen was one of those annoying YouTube ads where you can skip them in 3 seconds. They helt a cloth up to the tailpipe of a mud covered white Cruze to show how clean it was on the inside.


----------



## poodok (Apr 24, 2014)

Do forget maintenance. When it comes time to fix something you'll need a specialty tool to open the hood :uhh:


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I would consider the 328D Xdrive as areplacement for the Cruze some day. I have test driven it a fewtimes and it is a nice car, and I particularly like the AWD option. That being said, from the pure driving experience standpoint, therereally isn't much difference between my Cruze and the 328D. I havesaid it before and I will say it again the Cruze is a fantastic carin all respects and after 78K miles, I still love driving it and amnot planning on replacing it any time soon. I am one of the rarepeople who will shop a Cruze against a BMW (or Mercedes etc). Interms of value for the money and driving experience balanced againstpurchase price, the Cruze is an absolute winner in my opinion.


----------

